# -Red's Boosted Cruze-



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! But ya bought the wrong tool to Polish up and Show off .

Signed Brian V .

View attachment 144209


----------



## RedBonez (Apr 9, 2015)

BRIAN_V ive been lpoking for ya mate! I expect every post I make to have you in it! Good to have ya back on my posts  but I got a say, why did uou take a picture of a scrap car and post it? haha


----------

